# Please help



## John hall (3 mo ago)

Can I remove the side airbags to my Chevy Cruz without setting the light off? They’re a waste of space and there are heavy and I don’t need an airbags above my head.


----------



## John hall (3 mo ago)

John hall said:


> Can I remove the side airbags to my Chevy Cruz without setting the light off? They’re a waste of space and there are heavy and I don’t need an airbags above my head.


GEN 2


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

You can remove them , the light will be on . Why are you trying to remove a saftey device from the car.


----------



## GerrettRusher (6 mo ago)

Yes you can remove but for your safety this is not recommended


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

John hall said:


> Can I remove the side airbags to my Chevy Cruz without setting the light off? They’re a waste of space and there are heavy and I don’t need an airbags above my head.


The interior trim covers them so you won't regain any "wasted" space, nor are they all that heavy. And it will set the light off.


----------

